# Chicken with FORTY Cloves of Garlic



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

I’ve heard of this recipe before, but never thought it was serious. But it is a real recipe. 

Chicken with Forty Cloves of Garlic Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

In another thread, Loprraine said:

_



			Keltin, it's delicious. I used to use my Creuset pot, and seal it with a bread and water rope to seal in the juices. The aroma when you lift off the top is incredible.
		
Click to expand...

_Ok, what is bread and water rope, and how do you use it? 

Also, is the garlic flavor strong in this dish or mellow or what? 

Anyone else make this?

It’s definitely on my short list now!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, it's great.  Check your email, keltin.  There should be something yummy waiting for you there.


----------



## QSis (Oct 23, 2007)

I've not made Ina Garten's recipe, but I've made Frugal Gourmet's many times  astray recipes: Garlic chicken with garlic, garlic, garlic  I have not made the sauce.

Now, every time I bake chicken pieces, I put a whole head of garlic cloves (separated) under the pieces, but don't use the wine. The baked garlic is very mild and delicious!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Oct 23, 2007)

keltin said:


> I’ve heard of this recipe before, but never thought it was serious. But it is a real recipe.
> 
> Chicken with Forty Cloves of Garlic Recipe: Recipes: Food Network
> 
> ...


 
The garlic is mellow, and you can spread some on french bread/baguette. There are several versions

James Beard's
James Beard's Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic

This one's on my list, because of the artichokes (& potatoes).  Adding shrooms might be a nice add-in.
OregonChickens.com: Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic

And another with cherry tomatoes & basil - looks mighty tasty
Tomato Recipes - Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic Recipe - Relish


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, I should have said a flour and water rope. Mix enough water into plain flour to form a thick dough. Roll it into a rope. Place it around the top of your pot, place lid on the dough. When the dough cooks, it seals the lid to the pot, so no juices escape. You kind of have to use something to knock it off once done. I lightly tap on it with the back of a knife. The recipe, as I remember it, because the magazine stayed in an old house, was from a Cuisine magazine, circa late 70's, very early 80's. They stopped printing years ago. The garlic gets so sweet. I start it on top of the stove, then into the oven.  It's a great party dish.  Serve with a really good peasant bread and a big salad.


----------



## qmax (Oct 23, 2007)

It's based on a classic French recipe.  As Amy said, very mellow garlic.

If you want in your face garlic, try toum, a Lebanese garlic sauce.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Sorry, I should have said a flour and water rope. Mix enough water into plain flour to form a thick dough. Roll it into a rope. Place it around the top of your pot, place lid on the dough. When the dough cooks, it seals the lid to the pot, so no juices escape. You kind of have to use something to knock it off once done. I lightly tap on it with the back of a knife. The recipe, as I remember it, because the magazine stayed in an old house, was from a Cuisine magazine, circa late 70's, very early 80's. They stopped printing years ago. The garlic gets so sweet. I start it on top of the stove, then into the oven.  It's a great party dish.  Serve with a really good peasant bread and a big salad.


Oh my gosh, Loprraine, that sounds wonderful. And I'll bet it's very dramatic to bring it to the table with the rope intact and then break it free and open it in front of guests. Thanks so much for sharing this. I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

qmax said:


> It's based on a classic French recipe.  As Amy said, very mellow garlic.
> 
> If you want in your face garlic, try toum, a Lebanese garlic sauce.


I've never heard of toum but I have some friends and family members who _love_ garlic. For them, there's no such thing as too much garlic so I will try this. Do you use it just like regular garlic?


----------



## qmax (Oct 23, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I've never heard of toum but I have some friends and family members who _love_ garlic. For them, there's no such thing as too much garlic so I will try this. Do you use it just like regular garlic?



It is basically pureed raw garlic, salt & pepper, sometimes with oil.  I use it with grilled, Middle Eastern seasoned chicken wings.  It is absolutely delicious, but it is really in your face.  I do this dish a couple of times a year.  Serve it with couscous, baba ganouj and pita.  My kid can put down 15 of these wings at a sitting.

Not sure what the policy is here posting links to recipes, but you can Google toum recipe and I am sure you'll get some hits.  Same with the Labanese wings.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Yep, it's great. Check your email, keltin. There should be something yummy waiting for you there.


 
Thanks Katie, just got it. My mail account marked it as Spam so I had to dig for it to find it. Dumb program! Won't happen again. 

Those ribs sound great! I'm definitely going to try it. So let me ask you, if you had a choice between chicken and 40 cloves of garlic or the Short Ribs and 40 cloves (or 50 cloves......right UB?), which would you do first? I've got to try one of these first, so what are your thoughts?

Oh and....heh.......I'm gonna adapt the recipe to work in the Outdoor DO!


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Sorry, I should have said a flour and water rope. Mix enough water into plain flour to form a thick dough. Roll it into a rope. Place it around the top of your pot, place lid on the dough. When the dough cooks, it seals the lid to the pot, so no juices escape. You kind of have to use something to knock it off once done. I lightly tap on it with the back of a knife. The recipe, as I remember it, because the magazine stayed in an old house, was from a Cuisine magazine, circa late 70's, very early 80's. They stopped printing years ago. The garlic gets so sweet. I start it on top of the stove, then into the oven. It's a great party dish. Serve with a really good peasant bread and a big salad.


 
Oh wow, a homemade gasket seal. How cool! I've so got to try that. Never even thought of doing such a thing. Thanks a million for that!


----------



## JenMN (Oct 23, 2007)

What's even better is making chicken stock/soup with the garlic chicken.

I love making the garlic chicken.  I might have to try the tip about the flour rope


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2007)

keltin said:


> Thanks Katie, just got it. My mail account marked it as Spam so I had to dig for it to find it. Dumb program! Won't happen again.
> 
> Those ribs sound great! I'm definitely going to try it. So let me ask you, if you had a choice between chicken and 40 cloves of garlic or the Short Ribs and 40 cloves (or 50 cloves......right UB?), which would you do first? I've got to try one of these first, so what are your thoughts?
> 
> Oh and....heh.......I'm gonna adapt the recipe to work in the Outdoor DO!



Since it's gotten  cooler here, I'd choose the short ribs.  And, BTW, I think Uncle Bob adapted the recipe for his  outdoor DO.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

qmax said:


> It is basically pureed raw garlic, salt & pepper, sometimes with oil.  I use it with grilled, Middle Eastern seasoned chicken wings.  It is absolutely delicious, but it is really in your face.  I do this dish a couple of times a year.  Serve it with couscous, baba ganouj and pita.  My kid can put down 15 of these wings at a sitting.
> 
> Not sure what the policy is here posting links to recipes, but you can Google toum recipe and I am sure you'll get some hits.  Same with the Labanese wings.


Thanks qmax. I just started making home made pita bread so this will be excellent. I did google the recipes and there are quite a few. I'll let you know how I did.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2007)

Just so we're not keeping anyone in the dark with the recipe, keltin, it's in a cookbook called _Red,  White & Blue Ribbon - 2004._  The recipe was the second place winner in the 2003 Delray Beach (FL) Garlic Fest.  The creator of the recipe was Chef Cathy Cox of the Old Calypso in  Delray Beach.

The recipe is " 40 Cloves of Garlic & Balsamic-Braised Short Ribs."


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Since it's gotten cooler here, I'd choose the short ribs. And, BTW, *I think Uncle Bob adapted the recipe for his outdoor DO*. Enjoy!


 
Excellent.......uh, Uncle Boooooooooobbbbbbb! How'd you do it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

keltin said:


> Excellent.......uh, Uncle Boooooooooobbbbbbb! How'd you do it?


 
I just looked up the recipe that Miss Katie sent me. I pretty much stayed true to the recipe. However, At one time, I felt like I had to much liquid. This was probably due to the veggies rendering water in addtion to the 4 cups of beef broth. So when I took the picture you see in the thread that "Leg" (Short Ribs) started, I was trying to reduce the liquid with the lid off....Make sense? Also, I did use 50 cloves, because that what I wound up with. So maybe hold back some of the beef stock, and add as needed. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh! And I didn't brown them in the DO. I browned them over the campfire...


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Oh! And I didn't brown them in the DO. I browned them over the campfire...


 
I couldn’t see the pics at work, but now that I am home, I just saw that.

I’m weeping here Uncle Bob. That is simply beautiful. 

I love, Love, LOVE that you did the “browning” on the camp grill first and then went to the DO. What a knock-me-off-my-feet idea. 
Fantastic!! I never even thought about doing that. 

Genius! I’ve been trying to manipulate heat for browning in the DO with very little success (about 5 minutes tops of useable heat before it cools). BUT, using the grill! Crap, why didn’t I think of that! Again, that is simply brilliant! 

Thanks!! You know, I'm probably gonna dream about those pics tonight!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2007)

Bob,  your pics are tuly amzing!

Keltin, there are lots of different "40 cloves of garlic" recipes.  All serious and all delicious with the garlic cooked down.  IMO bettewr with chix than beef bu tGOOD with either.

Point being, that it's more a TECHNIQUE than a RECIPE.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Bob, your pics are tuly amzing!
> 
> Keltin, there are lots of different "40 cloves of garlic" recipes. All serious and all delicious with the garlic cooked down. IMO bettewr with chix than beef bu tGOOD with either.
> 
> Point being, that it's more a TECHNIQUE than a RECIPE.


 
So *Uncle Bob's technique* and Katie's recipe, the cornerstone I'm gonna follow as I do this....your thoughts?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Bob, your pics are tuly amazing!


 
Aw Shucks Miss Jenny...Thank ya!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2007)

keltin said:


> So *Uncle Bob's technique* and Katie's recipe, the cornerstone I'm gonna follow as I do this....your thoughts?


 
I cook well-seasoned chicken with 2 heads of garlic (peeled), carrots, potatoes, onions, leeks, white wine, chix broth. No recipe really. Just brown the chix and put everything into a dutch oven or large saute pan or other appropriate cooking vessel.

I did this before i heard about the 40 cloves recipe. Seriously. Cooking garlic like this mellows it considerably. 

The idea of using a relatively lot of garlic (like a head rather than a clove or two) is a technique used in lots of recipes from difft. cultures. Garlic-loving cultures!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2007)

And, Bob ...

*When are you inviting us all over?*

I'm drooling at your setup.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

jennyema said:


> I cook well-seasoned chicken with 2 heads of garlic (peeled), carrots, potatoes, onions, leeks, white wine, chix broth. No recipe really. Just brown the chix and put everything into a dutch oven or large saute pan or other appropriate cooking vessel.
> 
> I did this before i heard about the 40 cloves recipe. Seriously. Cooking garlic like this mellows it considerably.
> 
> The idea of using a relatively lot of garlic (like a head rather than a clove or two) is a technique used in lots of recipes from difft. cultures. Garlic-loving cultures!


 
Sounds good! So you agree with Uncle Bob's technique and Katie's recipe then. More power for me to try it! Thanks guys!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

jennyema said:


> And, Bob ...
> 
> *When are you inviting us all over?*
> 
> I'm drooling at your setup.


 
*All? *I was thinking more along the lines of a sunset/campfire light dinner for two...


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> *All? *I was thinking more along the lines of a sunset/campfire light dinner for two...


 
 
Sounds good but it would be the recipe for trouble, for sure!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2007)

keltin said:


> Sounds good! So you agree with Uncle Bob's technique and Katie's recipe then. More power for me to try it! Thanks guys!


 
K

Katie's recpie is not posted that I can find, neither is Bob's technique (other than that killer outdoor BBQ).  

My point is that the utilization of a "huge" amont of garlic is a pretty common technique and is adaptable to a variety of ingredients and cooking techniques.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 23, 2007)

jennyema said:


> ... neither is Bob's technique (other than that killer outdoor BBQ).


 
I thought I missed something, as well.  Didn't see a pic of UB's other than the BBQ.  Can someone share a link?  TIA


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Just so we're not keeping anyone in the dark with the recipe, keltin, it's in a cookbook called _Red,  White & Blue Ribbon - 2004._  The recipe was the second place winner in the 2003 Delray Beach (FL) Garlic Fest.  The creator of the recipe was Chef Cathy Cox of the Old Calypso in  Delray Beach.
> 
> The recipe is " 40 Cloves of Garlic & Balsamic-Braised Short Ribs."



I didn't have  any way of referring to the recipe other than doing the above, jen.  I would love for folks to be able to access the recipe  directly.   It's DELICIOUS.  Wonderful thing to do to short  ribs and  I applaud Cathy Cox.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

*amy* said:


> I thought I missed something, as well. Didn't see a pic of UB's other than the BBQ. Can someone share a link? TIA


 
I don't have a particular technique, per se, I just adapted Miss Katie's (Cathy Cox's) recipe to "Campfire" cooking! See pictures at *Kalbi? Short Rib? Ever cook them?* thread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2007)

I have made 40 cloves of chicken and it was wonderful!  I even wrapped my casserole dish with foil and then put the lid on to keep all that lovely steam in there.  I dotted with butter.  The butter, chicken fat  and garlic made a wonderful dipper for bread!!!!!   Does anyone know why I can't lose any weight?


----------



## *amy* (Oct 24, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> See pictures at *Kalbi? Short Rib? Ever cook them?* thread.


 
Thank you UB.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is my version of Chicken With 40 cloves of Garlic.  It's perfect for this time of year, because most of us still have fresh herbs, but there is (or should be!) a bit of chill in the air.

(Caveat:  it's okay for me to post this recipe from my book, I hold the copyright.)

*Provençal Chicken in the Pot*

The French would call this dish _"Le Plat Unique," _because it is a whole meal in one pot.  Although its execution is realistic for a twelve-year-old, the results are impressive enough for even your most discriminating guests.  And, to top it off, it's incredibly low in fat because the chicken steams atop the garlic, herbs and liquid.

makes 4 to 6+ servings -- depends on what else you're serving, and how hungry your guests are

1 4-pound frying chicken
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
Bouquet garni (include thyme, parsley stems, rosemary, marjoram, bay leaf)
1 cup extra-virgin olive oil
40 unpeeled cloves of garlic
Bed of fresh herbs for the pot (should include: 1 bay leaf, the leafy top of a whole bunch of celery, a whole bunch of flat-leaf parsley, several sprigs each of marjoram, rosemary, sage and thyme -- and summer savory and lavender greens, if you can find them)
1 cup dry white wine
12 small all-purpose potatoes (about the size of a silver dollar)
12 - 16 small white onions
4 carrots, peeled and cut into chunks
1 pound fresh peas, shelled (or 1 10-ounce package frozen)
2 tablespoons flour and 1 tablespoon water paste to seal the lid
Crôutes  for serving

1.	Heat oven to 350 degrees F.  Make a mixture of salt and pepper in a small bowl.  Use this to generously season the interior and exterior of a 4-pound fryer.  Tie a bouquet garni together with string and put it inside.
2.	Pour 1 cup of olive oil into a large (about 9 quarts) Dutch oven with a lid.  Add the bed of herbs and all of the garlic.
3.	Set the prepared chicken on this bed and turn it over and over in the already perfumed oil.  Add the dry white wine.  Scatter the vegetables around on top of the bed of herbs.
4.	Then with all the oil, wine and aromatics below and the chicken and vegetables on top, put the lid on and seal it “hermetically” with a band of flour and water paste.  Bake 1 hour and 30 minutes in the preheated oven.
5.	Remove from oven and allow the Dutch oven to sit undisturbed for 15 to 20 minutes.  Do not lift the lid!
6.	In preparation for serving, put a small serving bowl (for the garlic) and a slotted spoon on the table.  A pair of poultry shears is the easiest tool to use for cutting the hot chicken into serving pieces.  A sturdy wooden spoon will help you hold the chicken still for cutting without burning your fingers.
7.	Carry the Dutch oven to the table and lift off the lid at the moment of serving, and take a deep breath.  The aroma is incredible!
8.	Serve with toasted slices of bread, which each diner will spread with the incomparable garlic purée.   Don't be surprised.  The chicken will not be browned.

_Teacher’s Tip:_	When you have eaten all the chicken, vegetables and garlic, you will find yourself with a large pot of herbs and a chickeny, garlicky wine-flavored stock.  You can make a wonderful soup the next day (or several days hence) using this as a base.  Here's how:

_*Provençal Herbed Bean and Pasta Soup*_
1.	Remove the herbs and discard them.  Pour the wine/olive oil stock into a storage container, cover tightly and refrigerate overnight.  When you are ready to make the soup, remove most of the oil that has risen to the top.  Also overnight, soak 1 pound of small white beans in enough cold water to cover by 2 inches.  The next day, drain the beans and put them back in the pot with enough water to cover by 2 inches, 6 black peppercorns and 1 bay leaf.  Bring the beans to a boil and simmer for about 1 hour, until the beans are not quite tender.  Drain the beans and reserve the water.
2.	Return the beans to the pot and now add the reserved wine/olive oil stock from the chicken to the beans.  Also add several fresh sprigs of the same herbs you used in last night's pot, and at least five of the following:
1/2 pound lima beans or fava beans, shelled and peeled
6 potatoes, scrubbed and cut into 3/4-inch chunks
1/2 pound green beans, ends trimmed
5 carrots, peeled and cut into 3/4-inch chunks
5 red onions, peeled and thickly sliced
5 zucchini, cut into 3/4-inch chunks
3 white turnips, cut into 3/4-inch chunks
2 leeks, well washed, dried and sliced

_Teacher’s Tip:_	The more of the above ingredients you add to your soup, the more delicious it will be.
3.	Add 1 teaspoon sea salt and stir the mixture.  Bring the soup to a boil and simmer for 40 to 50 minutes more.  Some tubular pasta added during the last 15 minutes of cooking will add substance to this second one-dish meal.  Serve the soup in large bowls with freshly grated Parmesan cheese on top and crusty bread on the side.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 24, 2007)

jennyema said:


> K
> 
> Katie's recpie is not posted that I can find, neither is Bob's technique (other than that killer outdoor BBQ).
> 
> My point is that the utilization of a "huge" amont of garlic is a pretty common technique and is adaptable to a variety of ingredients and cooking techniques.


They've been doing it in France for hundreds of years!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

jennyema said:


> I cook well-seasoned chicken with 2 heads of garlic (peeled), carrots, potatoes, onions, leeks, white wine, chix broth. No recipe really. Just brown the chix and put everything into a dutch oven or large saute pan or other appropriate cooking vessel.
> 
> I did this before i heard about the 40 cloves recipe. Seriously. Cooking garlic like this mellows it considerably.
> 
> The idea of using a relatively lot of garlic (like a head rather than a clove or two) is a technique used in lots of recipes from difft. cultures. Garlic-loving cultures!


 
Miss Jenny....

Are you calliing for a "cut up" chicken or a whole bird? I'm guessing cut up per your suggestion of a large saute pan. With your recipe and Miss June's
recipe, my mind is spinning to Uncle Bob's Outdoor Kitchen adaptations.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh boy, am I late on this thread.

I make this using leg-and-thigh quarters, cut apart.  I brown them in a pan, then bake them in a big turkey-roaster with the garlic cloves, and sprinkle thyme, rosemary, salt, and pepper over the top.  When it's done, I usually remove the garlic cloves, and mash them for roasted garlic mashers.  The drippings get poured off into a pan so I can caramelize them to a deep nut-brown, then deglaze with a good homemade chicken stock for an absolutely amazing gravy.

Whenever I make this, it DISSAPPEARS!  My kids go nuts on it.

Great.  Now I'm going to have to make this soon.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> The drippings get poured off into a pan so I can caramelize them to a deep nut-brown, then deglaze with a good homemade chicken stock for an absolutely amazing gravy.


That sounds so good AllenOK. Can you indulge a beginner and tell me how you caramelize the drippings? I know how to deglaze but do you add anything to caramelize or just brown the drippings up in a pan?


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder, do you serve the veggies that are cooked with the chicken? What sides do you use? I'd love to make this for friends sometime soon.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

I like this one.  The fewer fresher ingredients the better

Alton's Version


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> I wonder, do you serve the veggies that are cooked with the chicken? What sides do you use? I'd love to make this for friends sometime soon.


I don't know about the others, but my recipe is designed to lift the lid and serve chicken and vegetables from the pot.  The aroma that greets the diners as the seal on the pot is broken is irresistible, and everything comes out perfectly cooked.

You won't know until you try it!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, chefjune. I'm definitely going to try it soon.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2007)

...and don't forget a loaf of crusty bread to sop up the "juice!"


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That sounds so good AllenOK. Can you indulge a beginner and tell me how you caramelize the drippings? I know how to deglaze but do you add anything to caramelize or just brown the drippings up in a pan?



Certainly!

Since I use 5 lbs of chicken leg-and-thigh quarters, cut apart, I have to use a turkey roaster to cook the chicken in.  When it's done, I remove the chicken to a platter or 13x9" pan to hold it in.  The garlic cloves get removed and pureed.  Everything else, the chicken fat, water-based juices, and as much of the solids (skin, meat, cartilage, etc.) gets poured and/or scraped into a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat.  I'll cook this mixture until all the water cooks out, then the solids start to caramelize.  Once it all reaches a nice pecan-brown color, I deglaze with chicken stock.  I'll reduce this a bit to concentrate the flavors, then strain the liquid into my gravy separator.  I'll pour the liquid back into skillet, bring it to a boil, and tighten in gravy.  Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks so much Allen. I love your directions - very clear and easy to follow!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 26, 2007)

One last question...do you peel the garlic cloves? I have Ina's recipe that says peel them, James Beard's says unpeeled. Wouldn't that make it hard to serve. Beard says to use the garlic by squeezing on crusty slices of bread. What do you all think?


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't peel mine.  When done, the cloves are squeezed out onto the bread.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> I don't peel mine. When done, the cloves are squeezed out onto the bread.


Ditto... or directly into one's mouth!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 26, 2007)

One of the things I like about DC, is that there are so many different takes and input on a recipe i.e. how one might change it/different techniques, etc.

Going back to the original question about the recipe for Chicken w 40 cloves of garlic - I would pprepare it in the oven - roasting the chicken and the garlic -- add veggies if you like. Yes, you can add lots of garlic to any recipe, but it won't be Chicken with 40 cloves of garlic. 

Linda, you raised a good question about the garlic being peeled or not. I have roasted heads of garlic with skin on - cutting off the top of the head & drizzling w olive oil & squeezing the cloves onto a baguette - but the chicken w 40 cloves some recipes don't mention actually peeling the cloves individually. I would peel the individual cloves - smacking em with a knife, prior to adding the garlic to the recipe. W/o peeling the individual cloves, I imagine that leaving the skins on would be papery.

Re veggies to serve with, take a peek at the links I posted - you can add cherry tomatoes and/or artichokes, shrooms if you like -- asparagus is another adea - or steam broc on the side. 

Keltin, if you like roasted chicken & roasted garlic, I would recommend making the recipe in the oven - just my two cents.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 26, 2007)

I peel my garlic cloves for this.  I'm going to puree to use in something else, and rarely have bread of any kind ready for the garlic pulp.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 26, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> I peel my garlic cloves for this. I'm going to puree to use in something else, and rarely have bread of any kind ready for the garlic pulp.


 

Yes, I would peel the cloves of garlic individually.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

I've always peeled the garlic, but I think next time I will do half and half. I like the idea of spreading it on bread....Yum!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2007)

Independent of the chicken recipe, I regularly roast garlic heads and keep them in the fridge to flavor up turkey sandwiches, and the like... no fat, tons of flavor.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 27, 2007)

I am going to peel the garlic for the dish and roast additional garlic for putting on the bread, if anyone want to do that.

There, I'm done!


----------

